

Is Google PageRank no more? - harishchouhan

This year, lot of efforts seems to have been put on connecting websites with Google Plus profiles and no updates to the Google PageRank toolbar in months.<p>Does this mean PR won&#x27;t be updated any longer and maybe something new like Author Rank is introduced?
======
gesman
I think Google is steering away from algorithmic determination of page rank
due to spammers gaming the system with backlinks strategies.

Google started to add too many manual overrides to make this whole PR thing
essentially worthless.

------
rfergie
Don't make the mistake of thinking toolbar PR has much to do with the actual
PR of a page

